# Skipper & Scooter Seek Enlightenment



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper & Scooter Seek Enlightenment

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I just have to wonder.....

Will the boy's "Yodel" for the Yoda....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

May the force be with you, guys!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Where are your snickers bars? Did Yoda zap them up to the Stars ship for his Star friends to eat.. Maybe you both might have to yodel for Yoda to get your snickers bar back. Or did he orb them into the dark crack where Skipper is looking and now he is thinking how will I get my Snickers bar out of that situation...Hey Skipper I think Darth Vader maybe hiding around behind the rocks Scooter says... Skipper says But we don't have our glow sticks to protect us from him as Darth may have our snickers bars!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



I just have to wonder.....
.
Will the boy's "Yodel" for the Yoda....

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter don't think the Yoda Master is one that wishes to hear budgie yodeling. 
I think they may have been there seeking enlightenment on what chocolate would be better than Snickers! :laughing:



despoinaki said:



May the force be with you, guys!!! 

Click to expand...

 And with you! 




LynandIndigo said:



Where are your snickers bars?

Click to expand...

 The Snickers may be gone forever! :wow:
*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll have to get you to do a Star Trek one sometime (God, I love the original show, so darn much).


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww long live the snickers bar!!!!

Maybe you can bring in the Mars bar for Mars on the planet..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Therm said:



I'll have to get you to do a Star Trek one sometime (God, I love the original show, so darn much). 

Click to expand...

Didn't you see these two adventures?
One was in Starship Skipooter and one was in the Skipooter Transporter!

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/306297-skipooter-transporter.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/307697-aboard-starship-skipooter.html

*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are adorable!!! *heart explodes with the love*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you! 

If you wish to look back at any of their other adventures, there is a listing in this thread:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/306073-skipooter-adventure-links-snickers-bar-locations.html*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I spy an unwrapped snickers bar in the rocks above Scooter's back...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Deb I have a suggestion what about putting Sipper and Scooter in a James Bond theme I think they would be good in in that...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Hey Deb I have a suggestion what about putting Sipper and Scooter in a James Bond theme I think they would be good in in that...

Click to expand...

They've been in several James Bond themes already, Lyn 
Look back at some of the old adventures and I'll bet you can find them. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(John William's enchanting 'The Force' theme) 




"So, to learn the ways of the force and become Jedi you both seek, hmm? For 500yrs have I trained Padawan (young Jedi disciples) of countless galaxies and race - achieved greatness some have like Obi-Wan and Qui Gon Jinn, but corrupted and succumbed to the darkside have others. Why seek the ways of the force from Yoda may I ask you both, hmm?" - Yoda's voice of wisdom and virtue irreplaceablely voiced by Frank Oz

"We wish to learn the ways of the force and become Jedi knights to protect the weak from tyranny and oppression, and bullies who snatch our Snickers..." - A Righteous Scooter

"...and be able to master those cool light sabers like a samurai sword and karate-kick the bum of those ugly Klingons back to their smelly planet so they won't attack our fleet again! Btw, when will we be issued light sabers? Can I reserve one in blue like Obi-Wan's, which also match my feathers?" - An Overzealous Skipper

(A deep, disappointed sigh from Master Yoda)
"Too old become have I for these impetuous youngsters today..."

(Reply from the familiar voice of the great Alec Guiness as Obi Wan Kenobi) 
"But was I also not just as eager, reckless, and full of youthful vigor back in the days of _A Long Time Ago, in a Galaxy Far Away_...and this little one does have good taste in saber colors."

_And thus, a new generation and unlikely race of galactic heroes with dreams of high adventure awaits...soon at a theater near you!_ :clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



I think I spy an unwrapped snickers bar in the rocks above Scooter's back...

Click to expand...

It seems you guys are not catching the hints I've been giving you in my posts in this thread. :laughing:

Perhaps you should be looking for something other than a "Snickers" bar...
Skipooter may have reached enlightenment with regard to what is really excellent chocolate.

That, of course, would be the kind their Mom thinks is the absolute best. 



Jedikeet said:



And thus, a new generation and unlikely race of galactic heroes with dreams of high adventure awaits...soon at a theater near you! :clap:

Click to expand...

 What a wonderful storyline. :wow: Thank you very much Mr. Jedikeet!-- Skipper & Scooter*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I believe I see Deborah's favorite *Godiva chocolate caramel* bar in the rock behind Scooter's back/rump region (as Randy already pointed out location, except he thought it was an unwrapped Snickers hahaha) :laughing:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

The boys are indeed enlightened in their choice of chocolate [email protected]@


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are seeking enlightenment as well as some chocolaty goodness!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

A very wise and enlightened pair are our boys, they show their respect and act in an exceptional demeanour as always. 
MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ALL


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



I believe I see Deborah's favorite Godiva chocolate caramel bar in the rock behind Scooter's back/rump region (as Randy already pointed out location, except he thought it was an unwrapped Snickers hahaha) :laughing:

Click to expand...

Randy gets points for spotting it originally and Julie, you get points for figuring out what exactly it is.

NOW -- Has anybirdy found any others?? :wow:



jrook said:



The boys are indeed enlightened in their choice of chocolate [email protected]@

Click to expand...

 The path to enlightenment was filled with Snickers but ended up at the heavenly Godiva! 



aluz said:



I see the boys are seeking enlightenment as well as some chocolaty goodness! 

Click to expand...

 I wonder which they wanted most? 



Pretty boy said:



A very wise and enlightened pair are our boys, they show their respect and act in an exceptional demeanour as always. 
MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ALL 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Cathy! :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Gee my eye sight was bad in this adventure now I see the un wrapped chocolate bar behind scooters head.. I didn't see it before think I'll have to get Indi to find them he has a good eye.. Deb you sneaky girl you really hid the unwrapped chocolate bar really good... I'll be keeping my eyes wide open for the next adventure...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*But... it is not an unwrapped chocolate bar. 

The chocolate bar is quite securely wrapped -- 
it is a GODIVA Caramel Supreme Bar as Julie indicated in her earlier post. :laughing:

I wonder if anybody read what I wrote in my previous post replying to some of the posters on this thread? *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Some of the background rocks give a chocolate appearance...
but I don't know my choclates good enough to say for sure..........


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here's another hint...

Any possible additional candy that has not yet been found is still wrapped. There are NO unwrapped chocolate bars hidden. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a second chocolate bar camouflaged on the flowers, right below the "F" on FaeryBee.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ah Ha!

Ana has found the second Godiva Caramel Supreme Candy Bar!

Caramels to you for your good work. Ummm, I meant  karma.

I must have Godival Caramel Supreme Candy Bars on my mind this morning.
I think I'll have one after my massage this afternoon. :jumping:

One to go... who can find it? It's VERY well hidden. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The third is in the flowers, near the top, kinda between the two budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great job!! Here comes some caramel karma your way!! *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks. As we don't have them over here so once I saw what everyone else was looking for, it made it a bit easier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand. 

It would have been easier for those following the "Favorite Chocolate" thread. :laughing:

http://talkbudgies.com/chit-chat/303665-what-your-favorite-way-eat-chocolate-brand-type.html



Skipooter said they'll go back to Snickers for their next adventure just to make it easier for everyone. :laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand. 

It would have been easier for those following the "Favorite Chocolate" thread. :laughing:

http://talkbudgies.com/chit-chat/303665-what-your-favorite-way-eat-chocolate-brand-type.html



Skipooter said they'll go back to Snicker's for their next adventure just to make it easier for everyone. :laugh:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It does look nice. And any chocolate with caramel in is good.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the caramel karma Deborah !


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Do these boys really Need any enlightenment?!? It seems to me that their auras are already in sync with the universe, judging from the Many situations they have already encountered and overcome, all the while keeping their Absolute calm and unruffled demeanor...
Perhaps they are offering Yoda some spiritual advice...*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are the locations of the Godiva Bars for those who didn't locate them. 

*​


----------

